# Best bank account for expats



## StellaMiami

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and plan on moving to Germany. Can anyone recommend a good bank for opening a bank account?
What is the procedure for opening an account in Germany?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Banks in Germany work differently than in the US, even when you're talking about the German affiliates of the large US or international banks. 

If you're going to be working in Germany, you may want to wait and see if your employer has any sort of banking arrangements for employees. In a small town, this can make the process of opening an account considerably easier.

All banks these days are subject to extra scrutiny if they have American depositors (thanks to the IRS and the Patriot Act). At a minimum you'll need i.d. (passport), some evidence of your employment or regular source of funds and some indication of your local address. If you have more than $10,000 in funds in your account (or in combined overseas accounts) during the year, you'll also have to report your overseas accounts to the Treasury Dept. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

Try Targobank (formally Citibank). To open an account you just need your passport and 
your residence permit (Aufenthaltsbescheinigung) which you obtain when you get an address and register at the local office (burgeramt).


----------

